# its time to get your Big T on!!



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

I could skip a couple of classes today and be in the canyon by 12..
if anyone wants to go mid day give me a call at 970-691-3322
thanks
patrick


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Last time I was there, it kicked my ass. I'd like to join you, but I have to work today.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

dvanhouten said:


> Last time I was there, it kicked my ass. I'd like to join you, but I have to work today.


 if you moved down here you could be paddleing today..
I will call you back soon
lifes been crazy and now there is a river to run
have a great day
p


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't joke yourself Patrick the gnar-gnar on the Big T ain't worth relocating for. 

PS - Have fun if you go. I'm jealous as I'm still in the middle of unpacking.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

It's pretty fun at 443, but still pretty shallow in places. Good response time from Loveland EMT though.

Definitely keep it upright! I took some good pics with the victim's camera. WE'll have to see if he'll post them.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Great paddlin' with you fellas today. 

Victim: way to hang tough and get well quick hombre! 

I'll probably be up there again tomorrow (Tues), planning on going a little bit later, most likely Dam Store at 2pm. Anyone interested?

Drew
9706929488


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*rocks hurt*



Dave Frank said:


> It's pretty fun at 443, but still pretty shallow in places. Good response time from Loveland EMT though.
> 
> Definitely keep it upright! I took some good pics with the victim's camera. WE'll have to see if he'll post them.


 
Dave,
how is he doing?
and I am looking forward to those pics
Patrick


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

An mri showed no spinal damage, but his neck is pretty jacked. I did not have the heart to keep his camera to post.

The medical staff was not impressed with our shunning of the ambulance, which proved to be absolutely be the right call (this time). What a pain in the ass that would have been to have gotten stuck doing tests up in Loveland.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> An mri showed no spinal damage, but his neck is pretty jacked. I did not have the heart to keep his camera to post.
> 
> The medical staff was not impressed with our shunning of the ambulance, which proved to be absolutely be the right call (this time). What a pain in the ass that would have been to have gotten stuck doing tests up in Loveland.


 
Dave,
well like I always say if you wanna be stupid you gotta be tuff.. Glad things turned out well and I hope to paddle with you guys again, but next time maybe we could do without the flashing lights.. 
Oh Ian ended up with "the victums" yellow full face helmet..
Thanks again for your help and give a call if you want to get on it before the water runs out..
Patrick


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

Trip Report?
I Hope all is well for the 'victim.' 
Cant you put it in a nicer, friendlier way? I dont know what that would be..... ' victim' sounds like he/she was a victim of murder or something...


----------



## rivertime (Jun 20, 2006)

next time you want to kill some time, check broadbandsports! 

sweet kayak vids!


----------



## chiefton (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm in.
Tuesday: need to be back in the fort by 7pm
Wednesday: free from 11-6Pm
Thursday: need to be back by 12PM
Friday: anytime after 11Am if it's still going

Love,

Craig
9709038438


----------



## upstream (Apr 2, 2004)

*Big T Boating*

Craig,
I think you paddled upper and lower Piedra with me and a buddy this spring. I'm meeting bwilkins at 11 near the reservoir at Drake for some stuff above Drake then meeting others at 2 for below the damn. Look 4 a Ford Ranger or a small blue car with a nice rack, oh yeah.

Funkins, maybe we'll see ya up there? 

jed 970-420-4024





chiefton said:


> I'm in.
> Tuesday: need to be back in the fort by 7pm
> Wednesday: free from 11-6Pm
> Thursday: need to be back by 12PM
> ...


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

2pm today for a group of 4 at the dam below Drake. Most likely running laps.

Josh
720-289-8624


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Jedski, you runnin the gnurl today? I'm sure bwent is. I may be up for it at 2ish. I'll hit ya up or see you up there if i can.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Well well... Thanks to the "victims" helpers... All went really good. Class act with Drew/Patrick/Dave and others that helped. Not sure what my helmet looks like, but I can sure tell you that there were "Stars" in the sky of the Big T at 2:30 in the afternoon after that whack. I am really glad I didn't swim with the potential of a neck injury... paddled to shore with Dave's guidance, and hung onto some reeds as Dave and Patrick got me out of my boat.
All came back good with the spinal pictures, and beyond a fairly sore neck, I am 80% today. REALLY glad that I didn't go to Loveland hospital, what a hassle that would have been. 
Love that statement Patrick "If your gonna be stupid... you better be tough"... laughing my ass off. Speaking of that... I may be good to go for a run on Thursday if she holds up?
Big T is by far the least discussed river/creek around... I guess it's cause it doesn't run all the time, but damn howdy its a super fun time. Just don't roll! The fact is, I probably could have braced out of it, but saw another ledgey holl thing coming up and figured I would right myself quicker from a snappy roll. HA HA (as the bully from Simpsons would say)... Not this time dumb shit.
Get out there and get after it! Big T is good to go.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 20, 2004)

Glad the "victim" is doing good and psyched that the "victim" is looking forward to another run on Thursday.

Really - I know the gnar is V+, but below the gnar is the only Colorado class IV I run in my creekboat & usually someone has to roll during the run.

YeeHaw for Big-Thompson.

Cliff


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*good to hear you are OK*

Marty,
Glad things worked out at the hospital.. And give me a call at 970-691-3322 if you want to run on thursday.. I will bring my C-colar..
Oh and any chance you want to post a pic?
Glad you are ok and lets talk soon
Patrick


----------



## upstream (Apr 2, 2004)

*right on*



FLOWTORCH said:


> Jedski, you runnin the gnurl today? I'm sure bwent is. I may be up for it at 2ish. I'll hit ya up or see you up there if i can.


flowT,

just talked to brent, im late to meet up with him already, we'll be up there already, see you there. 

floating j


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Wood Removed on Big-T*

Yet another great day on the Big-T.

The wood that was blocking the river right channel about 50 yards below the portage dam has been removed. There is still a small branch sticking out of the river about 5 yards past the big boulder that splits the channel, but the right side is now good to go.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Wednesday BigT action*

Anyone up for some BigT tomorrow (Wed) afternoon? Just two days left!!!!

Give me a ring/text/email/PM/etc...
Drew 9706929488

Flowtorch, you know you want in!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Christian and me are heading up there in the afternoon, will try to do the gnar section down, getting up there around 4ish.
-Tom


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*2pm at Dam Store Weds*

A few of us are meeting at the DAM store at 2pm. Probably run below the Gnar to V.S. Park, maybe past the park to the next diversion dam.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

What a perfect day for work to fall through. I'll try to meet up with the 2pm crew. If anyone wants to carpool from Denver, let me know. Ken 512 789 3649.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

christian can't go, only one coming up at 4 anyone else gonna be up there?
-Tom
314-517-2245


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey... who has my helmet? Dave? Ian? Patrick?

Need to get that back.

Thanks

Craw


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*skid lid*



thecraw said:


> Hey... who has my helmet? Dave? Ian? Patrick?
> 
> Need to get that back.
> 
> ...


Craw,
Ian ended up with it and said he could get it to you.. I have to go to denver today and might be able to grab it from him if you were going to be on the Thompson on thursday..
give me a call at 970-691-3322 if I can help out
thanks
Patrick


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Just thought I would give you all a quick story to laugh at.

So we ran from the Dam below Drake to the first dam in the canyon. I got dropped off back at the dam at my Blazer. Somehow I "loaded" my boat and changed out of my gear in record time to go scout the gnar. Well, 1 mile up the road I thought "wow, I sure got changed quick" Then it hit me!  My boat is NOT strapped down. Well I pull over hitting the breaks too hard and off goes my boat! The boat began to slide off te rack and the nose hit my hood. The boat only hit the ground at less than 5 mph. So now I have 2 nice scratches on my hood and the boat is fine. I strapped it on and went on up.

Jeeze what a dumbass! :mrgreen:


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Sweet story.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Thurs Big T, 2pm DAM Store*

OMG, today was sweet. We should to that again...

2PM Thurs at the Dam Store at the mouth of the canyon. Gnar to V.S. Park. Who's in? 

Drew J.
9706929488


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Helmet*

Craw, I've got a WRSI helmet you can borrow if you don't get your helmet back in time...I'll bring it tomorrow just in case...


----------



## chiefton (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thursday*

I'd like to get up there Thursday

I can only leave the fort at 2:30 but I'd like to get some. I also need to be back at 7.

Craig
(970)903-8438


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*mid-run hookup*

Craig, if you can't find anyone to paddle with later you could meet us above Drake at 3ish and we can shuttle you back up from the park...Drew


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*last day*

Drew/anyone...
when are you all heading up to the Thompson.. I have a shuttle bunny waiting to help out with shuttle..
give me a call at 970-691-3322
if you want to go
its the last day get after it!!!
Patrick


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Patrick , we're meeting at 2 PM at the dam store at the mouth of the canyon. I will have my silver 4runner there. Brent will be up their earlier (around noon) on the gnar. 

Posting with a blackberry is a pain in the ass!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Shit. It's gone down. 302 cfs. Oh well, yesterday was tits. If I can get out of work early I'll still be there. What else can you creek at the end of October?


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

*Great season closer*

Wow, what a great end of season blowout. 300 was still tons of fun. Go Big-T


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yo Craw, got your helmet from the other day. I'm back in town and can meet up tomorrow (fri) to get the helmet back to you. 

Ian
303-907-1373


----------



## benrodda (Mar 27, 2004)

I am hoping it holds on until Saturday....

rodda


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Will she go tomarrow i could use a lap. or 2 or a good beating with will probably happen.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

she's done boys. check the gauge, 30cfs.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

nooooooooo


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Think it's off. 

KEnt



caspermike said:


> Will she go tomarrow i could use a lap. or 2 or a good beating with will probably happen.


----------

